# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Odometer numerology

## ExtraSlow

I always notice patterns in the odometer. Not sure which I prefer most, very round numbers with lots of zeros, palindromes, or numbers with repetition. 

Here's two from my fleet this week :

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

We really need to find you a job!  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:   :Angel:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I dunno better than the "one guy posts 888 license plate pics pretending other members sent him the pics" thread.

----------


## SKR

My odometer was a Clutch song once.

----------


## JfuckinC

haha i always look at mine to see if any interesting numbers are up.

----------


## dirtsniffer

mostly I just look out for milestones. 50,000 coming up real quick.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> mostly I just look out for milestones. 50,000 coming up real quick.



I usually don't notice any milestones until 1-2 kms passed them  :ROFL!:

----------


## JfuckinC

> I usually don't notice any milestones until 1-2 kms passed them



i notice them like 50km before then like 83km after haha..

----------


## rage2

Not odometer but related.

----------


## J-hop

i Havent owned a low mileage car until my Subaru, looking forward to hitting 80,085

----------


## corsvette

Kinda liked the way my 13 F150 was digital but rolled over like an analog odometer.

----------


## shakalaka

Recently hit 123456 on our Escalade Ext and thought it was awesome. Used to keep track and take pics on milestones until I changed cars so often that it didn't really matter. lol

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ohhh now I'm excited for 54321

----------


## Thaco

this is the only one i have, boring.

----------


## jwslam

> I dunno better than the "one guy posts 888 license plate pics pretending other members sent him the pics" thread.



I'm glad I'm not the only one calling BS on the number "another beyonder"s that are too lazy to post pics.

----------


## bjstare

Unfortunately traffic kept me from getting to 88kph.

----------


## speedog

> Unfortunately traffic kept me from getting to 88kph.



Just think of what could've been if you had hit 88mph with all those other 8's lying about in your dash, you would've seen more than serious shit.

----------


## speedog

1's and 7's...

----------


## Nufy

> Unfortunately traffic kept me from getting to 88kph.



My truck is heading towards that number on the odo...

No 8th gear though. Maybe I will try and do the 88 km/h though...

----------


## TomcoPDR

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> .



Respect bro.

----------


## BokCh0y

> I dunno better than the "one guy posts 888 license plate pics pretending other members sent him the pics" thread.



Why you so being such a cunt bro? Of all the people to call out, you call out Tomco who has been one of the most generous and outstanding members on beyond? Wtf man....someone should get baygirl to slap you and keep you in line like how she keeps spikers in check.

Proof Tomco's been posting 888 plates for me cuz i'm too lazy. And I know since he started posting for me, some of the other guys here have asked him to do the same for them too...likely lazy like me:

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## stillworking



----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why you so being such a cunt bro?



 wow guys, I thought I was being funny, apparently not. No disrespect meant. Based on my PM's I guess I hit a nerve. I apologize and publicly state that TomcoPDR is a valued and respected member of this forum. 

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. 

TomcoPDR, let me know how I can make it up to you. Maybe a beer bro?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I'm glad I'm not the only one calling BS on the number "another beyonder"s that are too lazy to post pics.






> TomcoPDR, let me know how I can make it up to you.



I really don't drink. But I'll take you on this offer making things right, I'll post it later. I've done nothing fucking wrong to you two, but yet first chance you two get is to fucking drag me through the mud. 

I originally posted a response to both of your cyberbullying comments, thought about it for 6-7 minutes then edited to a "dot"... thought I'd properly PRIVATELY PM'd you two individually asking "wtf"... you should ask ur bro jwslam privately what his response was, good to know this is what you two think of me though and how you treat me in response to a concern. I don't even know you two.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I really don't drink. But I'll take you on this offer making things right, I'll post it later.



I feel another Tomco food review bump coming so you bitches better be shaving or waxing your chests for picture time.

----------


## schurchill39

:Drama:

----------


## J-hop

> 



Yes haha! Glad someone else shares my level of maturity

----------


## TomcoPDR

Would like to state I've tried resolving my issues with ExtraSlow and jwslam privately for their IRRELEVANT, useless posts in this thread, I feel attacking me without cause.




> I dunno better than the "one guy posts 888 license plate pics pretending other members sent him the pics" thread.






> I'm glad I'm not the only one calling BS on the number "another beyonder"s that are too lazy to post pics.



Initially, I posted something in response. However, if you'll look at the time stamps. I deleted it to a (dot) within 3-4 minutes. 

(learning and imo trying to improve myself from past experiences) Instead, I properly PM'ed you two individually, POLITELY. Simple 2 line sentence: "Hey man, what's up? What's the beef with Odometer thread, your post seems a little jabby/whamy to me, I'm actually offended.. but for your references out of member respect and courtesy here Ill fill you in on this insider shits and giggles secret, heres a small group of us Beyonders in text chat theyve all nominated for one user/me to throw these pics up in the proper thread during our collective spottings, etc. Beyonders you already know, chilled with them, 
they're pretty creditable, respected members"

Here's how I look at this, I don't know you two that well. I've sold an item to jwslam year or two ago maybe, and actually invited ExtraSlow to one of an event I hosted (maybe think man, that's why it's hitting a nerve" with me as well dude? esp how you're brushing this off)

ExtraSlow makes this obsession with odometer reading post, personally, I like it, I'm in the appearance "OCD" side in automotive. However, first response from JRSCOOLUDE probably wasn't what you expected, he buzzkills you; that's YOUR fault, not mine. "hey you need to get a job" (I also interpret as the nicer, PC way of him trolling: dude get a life, but he didn't say it). From your defensive and deflect response, feels like you felt it, but I have nothing to do it.

What I don't understand is, first response you came up with when you get dragged in the mud, is to push me in your mud puddle without cause oh better than Thomas' posts on someone else's 888 plate "punch puggy" pics thread claiming partial pics are on behalf of other Beyonders. 

Then to salt on the wound, jwslam jumps in, kicks mud in my face while Im down: "yeah yeah yeah, fuck yea, can't believe I'm not the only one thinking Thomas is a bullshiter" (glad I'm not the only one buying this BS, BS is Bullshit, go ahead just say the words) 

What's disappointing is the way you two responded... Both of you tried turning it around stating these highly respected and contributing Beyonders should: "its my fault/OUR fault justifying why you had to throw the first punches, they should get off their lazy ass and post themselves, should do this and that", which is against forum rule #4 vigilant moderating, continues to slut shame me I misread your posts, something was fishy about the way I claim posting on behalf, so you had the rights to call me out in any threads any time you choose (to that effect; learned from the past: agreed PMs shouldnt be screenshot posted; but hope youd confirm these were your reactions; summary between the two of your PM responses) Almost feels as if youre saying, well if I didnt want my puss puss be grabbed, shouldnt had brushed up against your hands. (Hows this different than members in Marketplace making Car for Sale Im posting for a friend/family, heres their direct contact, dont Beyond PM me; jwslam why not call BS in all those?) Did we break forum rules? Did you properly address it in the thread, PM mods/me about it that it bugs you, etc.. 




> wow guys, I thought I was being funny, apparently not. 
> TomcoPDR, let me know how I can make it up to you.?



Sure thanks, Ill take you at face value and take you up on this offer then.

You get to suffer through reading this next passage what Beyond friends call wrath of 1,000 a-thousand-messages, step in my shoes for a second, about the depression and PTSD I deal with being an ex-Beyond sponsor. Then while now living as a Beyond civilian somehow Ive lost my integrity/trustworthiness for you/you two, how I havent earned and feels like I need to beg for your trusts for my words to hold true??? Trying to be as fair as possible, jwslam and rest of Beyond folks doesnt know Ive sponsor retired (E-Slow different story though man; Ill explain that later), so anything you say to the user TomcoPDR is now jabbing at Thomas the person, suppose my fault keeping business username and now its just Thomas posting but to my defense (maybe why its hitting a nerve) I was thinking during my Beyond sponsor/business contributions over the years, Ive earned enough trust/integrity/rep for the user TomcoPDR words to gain some general courtesy and higher benefit of doubt, I guess bummed out didnt feel it coming from you two in this thread and PM responses/attitude to make things right, no love. 

(i.e. kinda like how I respect and props to phil98z24 in his spare time as a CPS officer offer his opinion, with his knowledge as an active CPS officer but yet its Phil thats sharing his views but he has experience on the job as law enforcement compared to anyone else on Beyond as non-cops, but certain members thinks his user name is fair game to jab and challenge him on Calgary police operation topics as if his username was running as "CPS" on Facebook and attack posts against that username can't hurt his feelings as a person: so anytime theres bad cops threads even all the way in some third world country members be like see see look how all cops are like that, etc..)

Im hoping at the end of reading this, and now jwslam is informed, you didnt call me out as a business with some Beyond sponsor armour (oh its just a business account, hes got to be polite with me, itll just roll off their backs), that Ill be able to convince you two, why I feel youve cyberbullied me (without just cause) and really hurt my feelings.

To make things right, E-Slow, after reading. Id like you to respond as descriptive as possible:

*(Option #1)*: Because I support Beyond free speech and free expression (within forum rules). After reading, if youre still sincerely sorry, BUT still feel the principles of your funny comment still stand, you believe that I deserve the initial jab; please provide a detailed description: Why its still funny (i.e. Ive done nothing wrong to you as a Beyond civilian/fair game to get flamed?). Doing this, well be on neutral term minus one notch. (which, imo not bad no beef with you, off my bad list)

*(Option #2)*: If Im able to convince you why your initial comments has hurt my feelings, even after me sending you PM proof your post is incorrect, putting thoughts in the general public's mind challenges the way others look at my user integrity/trusts/ not trusts me as a Beyond civilian (which lead to jwslams bandwagon comment, I understand separate action between you two): Write a detail description, why now you understand Im so upset initially to PM you, and why Im upset how you reacted brushing it off as no big deal. Doing this, well be on a square neutral terms, and hopefully heal through time. 

Unfortunately this might be able to double with AndyL depression thread, I just don't wanna post in there it'll make me sadder probably him as well. Wish him luck (loyal customer of his door services) Like AndyL, sure I've got my issues with "depression" (differently) or getting "buzzkilled", we all have our demons. 

I believe username trustworthy wise, at the start (2005/2006) I've tried my very best offering Beyonders on price, product, service trying to fly this sponsor "flag/cape" with pride? From the surface, you might think all is peachy. From the underside, (now youll know) over the years of how much buzzkills I've gotten and HELD IN, and trying to keep a business smiling face (imo, a fake front/fake smile)? Don't get me wrong greatful to be here, appreciative to be here, engage in topics. 

Business wise on a regular bases, Beyonders from all spectrum contact me: Unproven newly sign up (could be real/fake customers), secret ballers/real customers that just want quality work and pay without bargaining but they don't post much so hard to get a read on them; but could miss out thinking they're not serious customers, auto industry Beyonders that knows PDR, newbies to PDR method so need explaining from scratch, scammers yes scammers, the "takers" expecting everything for free/next to nothing but yet they're active posters (decent "rep" coverage on posts), people with collision but in denial wanting PDR. I have to sort all that out, and able to answer, respond, react in a professional manner (ok, in my case semi half ass professional). Say or do the wrong thing, potentially ruin my "rep" once the first domino falls then others just hop out from the shadows bandwagoning (sure, maybe this is also a trigger; the two of your comments combined, except on a personal bases; one push me in the puddle, the other kicking mud in my face); That's just on the front end (getting customers in the door). On the defense (when I book in a customer, car in front of us), say or do the wrong move, waste my time with tirekickers, non-payers, take on the wrong job such as most people ask us to do non-PDR fixable collision within those there are sneaky consumers they'll go PDR shops to PDR shops and tell us as little as possible over the phone/text trying to trick PDR shops to "book them in, site unseen" magically a collision will get fixed at a dent shop; or else bad reviews so once you take those on, its like a time bomb. 

Here's a semi-active poster, I'm neutral with him (i.e. no beef against each other) we're on a Beyond associate, friendly texting bases. Yet, I get this weird to me "yo yo yo bro bro, fix my car" type of text. Received in 2017, for his 2010. Its 7 years old (old in my industry). I don't even know how to respond to the youre FREE comment (ain't funny to me, we're not on that level). Something that could easily be junk yard $100-200 swapped (DIY labour of car owner). This labour intensive and non-guarantee result/paint might crack isn't something we (as an industry) know how to charge/not worth PDR method, like hotrod builders in their niche, regular folks no idea how much it costs on custom builds. So how do I risk not pissing him off, or go 1,000 pages on him? That's all held in, eat it up how some Beyonders treat me taking buzzkill bullets while wearing the sponsor suit.



Then I have this... https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/393...32#post4478232

I don't know Graham_A_M well neither, neutral with him. Given him some free stereo in marketplace before. I'll keep getting requests to work on his 1950's farm truck collection. I've politely informed him time after time, it's not my industry. You're looking at bodyshops. Then finally you see the post in link, (photobucket link is dead, a beat up 1960's chrome grille), months before he made that thread, he's already PM'ed me about it. After all the articles I've done, PM's with him, almost as if my "opinion" is useless or am I treated as a respected professional?... professional enough that I should know what I'm doing and do what I'm told, but bitch enough not to challenge a "customer"? You know how hard that was trying to keep it professional, during that time another Beyonder asking me PDR questions asking "Thomas, what's the deal with you and Graham, did you guys had a disagreement or something?" I'm like nope nope, he's not even a (real) customer, never done work for him, I don't even know what he's rambling about. Then cry like a big baby to some Beyond friends (thanks guys for helping) to "support" me in that thread trying to talk some sense into him. Talk about getting buzzkilled, depression keeping it professional "I'm so so so sorry Mr. Beyond customer, Sir".

Last proof (these aint even the half of the totals), this Edmonton dude working (most likely) at office of bodyshop or something Zhao or Zhao kan. These recent 2-3 years, keeps posting in help with hail; but PDR involved threads. More than welcome to; however, Seems like his bodyshop (whatever he does) has had bad experiences with PDR relating to hail damage claims. He's posted in many hail (PDR involvement) threads, in prep of this thread, I went through them, they're a little rough choppy more talking about the negative side of PDR, so nothing I can do but bite my lips (trying to keep things professional), it's his opinion, but is he a reliable proven PDR tech posting how PDR industry is and should/shouldnt work? I read his other threads on Beyond, because he's wordy, so hes still pretty entertaining and try not to argue with another member (forum rule). 

With momentum of his continuous negativity against PDR/hail every chance he gets in hail threads and my fault standing by as a professional PDR hail chasing tech (but waiting for excuse to give up on Beyond servicing anyways). He finally makes this in September, 2017 (luckily I've already Beyond sponsor retired in April, 2017; so mentally didnt really sting as much). 



Hope you get a feel how much this still stings though, especially coming from someone who I can tell has no clue how the action of proper PDR works (a drafter telling a PROFESSIONAL framer tech how many nails to frame a house, how to cut 2x6?) No credibility as a hail/PDR tech; of course from his posts feels like hes in a bodyshop where it couldnt find their niche like proper bodyshops to benefit from working TOGETHER as automotive industry as a whole with proper PDR/hail clinic shops/insurance corps trusts to work with him, this isnt 1970s anymore adding 200 lbs body filler over hail damage, neither. 

Yes, if hes a bodyshop/insurance/dent shop admin staff receptionist, by all means: Talk about the paper end of hail claims, talk about paper end of hail payouts, how hail claims written, estimated, how hail repair process from day #1 booked in a shop (talk about, once the car gets booked, signed, tagged, cleaned, then it goes into work stall and the dent guys/bodyshop guy do their thing, do their part written on estimate to push the dents out, then STOP there), etc But really, telling someone else how to do their job?

In my beginning 2006 Beyond sponsor career, what can I do to put a foothold to gain integrity/trust/rep that what I (TomcoPDR) say about PDR is more credible than a non-PDR industry poster like zhao or the next PDR tech? (how to stand out, market, gimmick) For record, Im not calling zhao out, its funny cute reading his calculated negative PDR opinions; only using it as an example the depression and buzzkill I witness (even though he's not addressing to me, this is my livelihood). His comments as non professional, but speaks on PDRs behalf is like soaking in the bathtub, water too cold so turn on more hot water; he chooses to take the thermometer to hot/cold area as he pleases to manipulate as true (of that isolated area) but not the entire truth; instead of waiting for temp to average out to announce the normal (industry standard) readings. 

Just a page break here, even though Im using Zhao as an example of my ex-sponsor retirement depression/buzzkilled. However, just in case Zhao thinks its a call out (its not) Forum rule# 1, Im only giving his many negativity reviews about PDR process within hail threads a negative misleading thumbs down review, not to be confused with personal attack; demonstrated from him attacking those hail clinic fly by night guys are greedy as fuck, butchers (does he know how much it costs to stay on the road? Our own hotels, fuel, greasy road food, amortization of: truck, tools, general insurance, garage keepers insurance, for some hail clinic fly by night guys the cost of cheating wives or their own second gf on the road, etc)

Paralleling the PTSD trigger of jwslams we need proof otherwise it sounds fishy I call your bullshit Thomas that youre posting for others in 888 thread 

So let me just throw up some defense shields here on my Zhao negative review opinion, about his PDR opinions. Just surprised after all these years, the user TomcoPDR or whatever username I call it (business and/or personal) cant be taken at face value without 1,000 proofs (sincerely not trying to blow up on you two E-Slow/jwslam, but maybe see where Im coming from reading your out of the blue, I cant be trusted/calling out my BS comments)

Way way before PDR is a buzzword within Calgary (from 2010 hail) when talking about cars, hell, even before PDR was a buzzword on Beyond from me squeezing in here as a niche in 2006 (registration date). See, there were no money, no recognition of this craft in my days. It was 1998, I was still a high schooler. Bumped into the right guy (I suppose), the right things connected. Never even posted this when I marketed myself on Beyond 2006. Catch was, it was so secretive and time consuming (teach someone/get trained), the super original OG PDR pro techs of the 1992-1993 invention days wanted to be properly compensated if they were to train anyone. (i.e. their time, and what if student bails, or if student becomes so good theyll just leave and become a competitor which is obviously stealing their accounts/market); to be comped to the tune of $10,000 as a coach (fair enough); proper PDR schools still charge that much. So everything had to line up perfectly for me, parents supported me enough to front this training $$$, which that had to line up. (oh, heres proof)



Struggled and worked my way up as some high school punk ass kid in this trade, and thats without a PhD (Papa has a Dent shop). In my days, it started with PDR versus bodyshops (jabs at each other), into the current days of working together in harmony (oh this job should be bodyshop go to those bodyshop guys, oh this job can be PDR, bring it to a pro dent shop). We really had to prove our worth/trust/integrity blah blah (quality, getting challenged does this method even work; it wasnt till 2007 ish that insurance in Canada recognized PDR to be first consideration for hail damage (I actually dont like that), before that, PDR techs had to prove their quality since we were hired under the microscope of bodyshops holding the hail claims, and having to impress bodyshops to get in and stay in which naturally from the beginning had resistance against this technique: hey can you let me PDR the doors, fenders and hood panel on this hail damage, heres what we charge. 

I hope you can see why this whole integrity/trust/proving yourself is such a touchy subject for me. (IN MY HUMBLE OPINION): Not only Beyond, but PDR is all I know how to do right now, which is really sad and depressing, (like how much more younger could I had started this? lol), depressing reading all the Beyond career switching/going back to school thread, agreeing with it. I FEEL Ive given so much, my youth, my adulthood in this industry (and giving on Beyond building Thomas as that trustworthy guy that does them dents, his words matters as a member in general as well NOT that guy that pretends to post for someone else; yeahhhhhh I too second to question some of his BS too everybody principle that counts not the point its a trivial topic)

To the current days PDR, anybody and everybody can start a dent shop. Sad truth is, you dont think I know, and Ill own up right here, even as a trustworthy PDR hail secret op Jack Reacher/John Wick style mercenary operator; that under these worldwide hail clinic corp shops yes, Im just Thomas, tech #8. Tech number# 888 for another clinic. 

Oh heres proof I believe Im recognized as a pro tech over Zhaos opinion. Its a polytech college in the States, whipped up a computer scanning system, then potato gun rubber bullets on a few car panels. You get aptitude tested on time and flatness/smoothness of your PDR work scanned before/after. (yes, any pro we chuckle and laugh its kinda a joke of a test any pro can do it). However, its still something the industry put together attempting to combat the Zhao PDR negativity buzzkills. (i.e. the problem of PDR is, butchers, greedy, here's what PDR techs wreck)

You get assigned: Journeyman, Craftsman, Master Craftsman (in context of PDR).



And heres proof I believe I have more experience and a broader cross training spectrum commenting on hail clinic operations and dealing with insurance hail claims relating to PDR than Zhao. Were basically the Jason Bourne sleeper ops, you get a phone call, hop in your truck to the destination, then youd be like oh whos work is this, who am I working for here? Oh yeah, I got their work shirt from last year in the suitcase; as long as youre a pro that can perform, well hire and pay ya







(this one is just a Christmas card, this company CSI, internationally known too; they do mostly Intact work, how thoughtful though from tech human resource)



Back on topic: So if I was Peter Parker, then these hail clinic suits would be my Spiderman spanx. And Spiderman is just an average guy within Avengers as I am under a hail clinic warehouse. That makes it building my rep I try defending on Beyond under this username that became Symbiote, in the beginning years it felt sofa-king goooooodddddddd. Over time as you witnessed, has its drawbacks. (shout out to Tirebob helping me coup with this concept over my ending years btw, hope he wont get offended being mentioned, like how Tirebob doesnt actively business engage on Beyond anymore neither, but available; more experience and a stronger person than I handling the buzzkills Im expressing here)

Tight Beyonders, hail clinic owners, hail clinic secret op bros then all tell me dude fuck you doing if this whole Beyond sponsor tag is such a Symbiote, which comes attached attracting buzzkills that you clearly have a hard time dealing; you gotta get off of there as a business man; get that Symbiote/sponsor tag off man

Here I am, accepting that fate (yes I know time is limited as we age, eventually I had to pick one, Im not a local ding shop, picked hail clinic/oil rig roughneck style for now). Struggled giving up this (big fish in a small pond) TomcoPDR business alter ego Symbiote fading away with my head down in shame feeling like Ive failed, leaving my dignity behind (i.e the buzzkill posts/interactions) And I guess the trigger of this: we dont trust your BS ghost-posting on 888 photo thread, I dont even have my professional dignity here anymore, just hoping to keep at least some personal dignity. 

On a very last effort, one last ride, one last fight with this Symbiote/sponsor hero suit. (I guess this is where you come in again ExtraSlow, and my disappointment with your actions, imo). And this isnt showing off whatsoever (I know oxymoron I actually requested this to be kept downlow); in April, 2017 the opening day of Fast Furious 8 I thought Id give a perfect reason/excuse to celebrate getting rid of this Symbiote/sponsor tag. Bought out the entire theater ON opening day of Furious 8, thought about posting a general first 500 members Ill treat to a movie; look at me, weeeeeeee, can I gain some rep and credit not to be challenged on my words I post for future use; love me, of course my Beyond insiders all vetoed. So ended up settling for only Beyond elite VIPs: of course sincerely greatful Rage2/Kenny having me here, mods, other sponsors who support this site, and the small handfuls (they didnt have to be past paid customers), just members whom I thought engaged and contributed to the community; well, you were one of them ExtraSlow considered and attended. 



(short shout out to Bill Masked Bandit who offered to co-sponsor pay this, not needed cant ask that of you man. And Justin Gem by Carati paying lunch afterwards)

E-Slow like you knew and helped witnessed, I wanted to put this Symbiote/sponsor alter ego deep aside in the closet from taking random shots. Just back to a regular friendly neighbourhood Beyond Peter Parker, but without fear getting pushed in a puddle. Of course credit given you had nothing to do with how jwslam already feels about my credibility. 

Again as I support Beyonds policy on as long as you can explain and back up your thoughts sincerely, even negative reviews/negative comments, just not personal attacks; To make it right for me as youve offered, I just want to hear you own your words, welcome to describe why you (still) feel its funny making that post (but just please explain it, cause I dont get the joke). Or comment how you now realize the PTSD I dealt with, and how you can see why it was weird to read your oh and that random dude pretending, faking to post for others; and even after Ive PMed proving youre wrong, yet you still brushed it off, why its a little hard to swallow. 

Maybe for some extra bonus points, post some 888 plates in return. Rentals are E this year? Maybe E-88888 on your fleet?

Anyway, to make this post topic relevant. Heres the odometer to my 2002 beater. Im looking forward to hitting 300,000 km not sure if itll make it. Do I need to post proof of insurance, license, registration of ownership.

----------


## speedog

TomcoPDR, if I were to befriend any beyond member you would be at the top of that list. Well second as my son on here already has pulled rank, family you know.

I'd post more if my thoughts but work is a calling, gotta pay the bills, eh. 

Anyhow, this thread is now going to see a serious derail as it should. Thanks for your thoughts.

----------


## rage2

The only thing I have to add is that Tom sexually harassed me with a half naked video of himself, and I'm still his friend. That's how good of a guy he is. #metoo

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Thanks for the morning reading Tomco. At first I thought this was gonna be a big wtf but it was actually a really good read. I sympathize with you a bit as I use PDR a lot for my work trucks and have met lots of people around town in the industry, even considering trying it out myself for a career!

Ps never met you IRL but always thought you were a super respected guy around here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We really need to find you a job!






> I dunno better than the "one guy posts 888 license plate pics pretending other members sent him the pics" thread.



Hey, just thought I'd take a minute to explain where I was going with that initial post. Here's my thinking. 

-Odometer numerology is a pretty silly topic to me, and in my mind, sort of a similar idea to the 888 license plate thread. I consider them both just silly fun. So that's the mindset I was starting from. 

- there's a lot of reasons to make fun of me. I hang on a car enthusiasts website even though I'm clearly not one, and I've been mostly unemployed for two and a half years. I usually try to make fun of myself as a defense mechanism, but hey jrscoolude beat me to it. He wasn't wrong, and his post was funny, and yeah I've got too much time on my hands for these little things.

-it always struck me as extra funny that the 888 license plate thread was almost all posts from one user. Never really thought all those pics were just from you, but I found it funny that people would email you pics to post. On my phone attaching to email is as much work as posting a photo. Anyway, was humorous to me. 

-so in a thread that I thought was funny, someone posts a funny response, and I make reference to something funny that happens in a thread I think is similarly funny. My entire mindset was one of humor. 

Text-only communication is a tricky thing, it robs us of all the non-verbal cues that we are used to using to decipher tone. So yeah, i can totally see where my post could have hurt you, and truly that was never my intent. 

Sounds like you've been disrespected a lot in here. That's not right, and some of the stuff you posted from other members is pretty bad. 

So take a look again at what I've written, see if you can see where I was coming from, and I sent you a not via PM. Let's make this right man.

----------


## blownz

^ I personally read your post with that exact context and didn't think anything of it.

Major over-reaction IMO.

----------


## TomcoPDR

*ExtraSlow*: Thank you thank you. Yes, we're neutral cool man. Conflict/problem over.

The over work of sending through email, it's not like that (not talking about the "conflict" here; it's over) just discussing things trying to reconnect our fellowship: it goes like this though, among a group, not sure if you use WhatsApp (a texting app), someone in the group would be stuck in traffic or driving and spot a 888 plate. (without making any incriminating statements here) but let's just say what's quicker: sending a photo on WhatsApp click the "+", send attachment (NOT email), hit send for the pic to be in a group chat; and if someone in the group is sitting at home or not doing anything at that moment (usually me, since my job is seasonal); can easily use their smartphone save the phone from WhatsApp (quick), then you'll still have to login to a image host site, Beyond and find the 888 and paste (and with me, I'd like to MS paint resize (my OCD), if I happen to be on laptop when the photos get spotted to 350x500). Or logging onto a image hosting site, loading the photo, copy the link, open Beyond, find the 888 thread. I can show you how it works. It's not someone logging onto their email, making a file attachment fill in the subject lines, then the nominated poster (i.e. me), log into email, save it as file, host image, post.


*Twin_Cam_Turbo*: Thanks for reading lol, didn't do it on purpose. Nope never met. Yeah, there're a lot more pro techs that'll post pretty decent instructional videos (youtube), there're PDR/auto reconditioning websites where some pro techs will sell training DVD sets, etc... The problem with this industry is the time, patience required during training stage (and a real and sincere coach which cost $ that'll guide you to pros or are they in it for themselves pay u minimum wage without helping you improve) Think of it like athlete development, sometimes even paying lots of $$ for coaches doesn't guarantee your kids will make pros. While, however, if you don't get trained by someone that knows, self learning is a long road, you don't know exactly what you're doing wrong. There are pro techs that are completely self taught, and obviously, the OG guys that started picking up steel tools and see how far they can push a dent without repaint back in the original days. 

I'd say just grab a scrap panel, and start playing with it. (i.e. just spy when you get a PDR tech, how they put their lights)


*speedog*: Thanks. Yes and I read your posts too, some are cool some are not. (hence just doesn't seem like I'm engaging... just cause I'm enacting forum rule #6, if nothing to contribute, don't say it)

some good threads like the where in Calgary phots, antique stuff (again, I don't comment cause no point posting "cool man". that's not contributing)... but I do read your stuff. You're like uncle speedog, where all the kids gather around the fireplace during Christmas time after a hearty meal, and you'd tell tales from your life journey, the jobs you've done, places you're been. Fell asleep, wake up, and the stories still goes on.

maybe take as a complement too, the concept of this whole defending the same "username" even when my terms have changed, echos (I believe it was you), one of your pet peeve statements which I agree: you mentioned, it's annoying some member thinks creating a new username makes ppl think they're a new user. (to that effect). Which I agree; what's the point in changing my name with a FKA: TomcoPDR tag. Or yeah, even if you get a brand new name, eventually you can tell by writing style anyways. 

and then something we should admire of you, obviously with your long life experience lol, of the 3 careers I know you've mention on here: Telus (my back alley neighbour retired from Telus too his name is Neil Mc), then that retail store?, then doing general contracting. Which is neat, in the journey of self evolution, it's not the "money" that should bind us. (for me, as you read the long depressing post, of course I know my current oil rig roughneck lifestyle of "hail chasing" can't last forever; it's not a good trade; and there's no record of how long PDR will last, not a human history proven career compared to people's good old saying: jobs relating to death and taxes) But reading those going back to school threads, I'd rather work to live only. (not work at all if I could, lol)


Ah, forgot, don't want to derail... Here's this post's odometer pic, to stay on topic

My 2014 Silverado LTZ. Cause these few years never had to go far for work, so once my tools are at a shop, I'd take my beater car to work. Few dealer guys are keeping track of my truck trying to buy it. But the km's are too low, where they even said, I can probably drive it to 60,000 km it'll be the same offer as it sits at 13,000 km. So don't want to "waste" the kilometers before buying a new one

----------


## TomcoPDR

6,667 km to go

----------


## speedog

Shit, I missed 519915 and 518888 yesterday. Will see 519999 today but that's nothing special.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 95EagleAWD

This one took some planning a few years ago.

----------


## Nufy

Managed to grab this one a few weeks back.

Missed 88888 though...

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## TomcoPDR

> Managed to grab this one a few weeks back.
> 
> Missed 88888 though...
> 
> Attachment 81160



Isn't your birthday Aug 8, 1988? I could be thinking of someone else though.

----------


## Nufy

not quite...You're off by about 19 years..LOL

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## D'z Nutz

Got this last week.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Got this last week.



For CNY?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> For CNY?



Haha no, but that would have been good timing

----------


## lilmira

It would have been a lot more impressive if your speed was 88mph.

----------


## J-hop

> Got this last week.



Miles or Kms  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## rage2



----------


## TomcoPDR

Scariest kilometre of my life.

----------


## speedog

> 



I'm surprised that you have a vehicle old enough to get into six figures on the odometer.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm surprised that you have a vehicle old enough to get into six figures on the odometer.



In miles, no less. It's ancient.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cbc has an article about this hobby too: https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens...ivan-1.4712427

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Cbc has an article about this hobby too: https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens...ivan-1.4712427



What an odd related article...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pretty sure it suggests those based on the viewers search history.... M

----------


## rage2

> I'm surprised that you have a vehicle old enough to get into six figures on the odometer.



That's from a jalopnik article. I don't think I've had a car with more than 50,000kms in forever.

----------


## benyl

> That's from a jalopnik article. I don't think I've had a car with more than 50,000kms in forever.



Rich people problems...

----------


## rage2

> Rich people problems...



Car guy problems...  :ROFL!:

----------


## never

> Car guy problems...



You mean Car Enthusiast...a real Car Guy wants to rack up the mileage on any vehicle he owns!  :Wink:

----------


## benyl

> You mean Car Enthusiast...a real Car Guy wants to rack up the mileage on any vehicle he owns!



And doesn't look at panel gaps!

----------


## ipeefreely

Today:


 :crazy nut:

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## ExtraSlow

Extra points for speed also following pattern.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Extra points for speed also following pattern.



Thanks for noticing. Yup pissed a few folks off getting a snap of that speed. Jkjk. It was side street no one around

----------


## max_boost

lol whoa I missed this thread. So dramatic from the get go lol

----------


## benyl

Two from today.

----------


## stillworking

8888.8 ftw

----------


## relyt92



----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice relyt92

----------


## nickyh

snapped this a while back in my RS3

----------


## corsvette

> 8888.8 ftw



Diffs locked at 100?!?! I always thought that was a huge no-no but I sell these thing not drive them. Enlighten me.....

----------


## stillworking

> Diffs locked at 100?!?! I always thought that was a huge no-no but I sell these thing not drive them. Enlighten me.....



Interaxle Diff Lock aka Power Divider is not the same as Full Locking Differential; however, even the Full Locking Diffs disengage when the range selector on the transmission flips from low to high ~20kph.

Interaxle Diff Lock prevents the drive axles from being one open diff and in my case makes divides the power between the 3 drive axles so they each behave like limited slip.

Where I work it was recommended to leave it on in the winter, and it was on that day because we were chaining up due to mud.

I'm on to greener pastures now though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@TomcoPDR
, thinking of you today.

Lucky odometer in the odyssey

----------


## TomcoPDR

Dang it. Maxed out my rep points for you. But otherwise of course another A+++++ post





> @TomcoPDR
> , thinking of you today.
> 
> Lucky odometer in the odyssey

----------


## ExtraSlow

:Love:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> @TomcoPDR
> , thinking of you today.
> 
> Lucky odometer in the odyssey



On November 8th too. Damn.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> On November 8th too. Damn.



I even controlled the weather!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> On November 8th too. Damn.



Omg, I just checked an I took that photo at 8:09pm too. Man I should have been paying attention and taken it one minute earlier.

----------


## benyl



----------


## ExtraSlow

Awesome, is that your navigator?

----------


## benyl

wanna be navigator. Expedition Platinum. Lincoln pricing, Ford spec. haha

----------


## D'z Nutz

But not in 8th gear. Feels like a missed opportunity.

----------


## benyl

Haha, it was bad timing. Saturday morning chauffeur duties. I’ll do it 3 years at 88,888.8 in 8th going 88km/h on August 8th @8:08 am. Haha

----------


## TomcoPDR

While driving down highway 8 glenmore West




> Haha, it was bad timing. Saturday morning chauffeur duties. I’ll do it 3 years at 88,888.8 in 8th going 88km/h on August 8th @8:08 am. Haha

----------


## D'z Nutz

> While driving down highway 8 glenmore West



With eight 8sians in the vehicle.

Since benyl is a half, that means we need seven fulls and another half hahaha

----------


## dirtsniffer

Didn't realize it was a potato photo

----------


## TomcoPDR

:Pooosie: 




> Didn't realize it was a potato photo

----------


## benyl



----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice one.

----------


## Thaco

Forgot about this one, just after my car was written off.

----------


## TomcoPDR

So nervous now. Hopefully I’ll capture it

----------


## Disoblige

I don't get benyl's most recent photo(s)? What's so exciting about that? lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't get benyl's most recent photo(s)? What's so exciting about that? lol



1-3-5-7-9? He's counting by twos?

----------


## Disoblige

> 1-3-5-7-9? He's counting by twos?



Ah, gotcha. I should have caught that.

----------


## blownz

Actually noticed one (sorry, didn't notice how blurry it was):


And when I searched my phone for it, I noticed a few others from years ago:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> So nervous now. Hopefully I’ll capture it



Son of a gun, knew this was gonna happen.  :Frown:

----------


## D'z Nutz

99999, 100000 and 100001 coming up soon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not my odometer, but my pedometer.

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## ExtraSlow

Hi 
@TomcoPDR

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Hi 
> @TomcoPDR



Hi 
@ExtraSlow
. I’ve topped out my rep points for u already

----------


## ExtraSlow

Same here. This mutual admiration society is great.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> 



Is this your photo?

 :Wink:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Is this your photo?



100%

----------


## rage2

Decided to play with you crazies.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Welcome bossman and nice contribution!

----------


## never

> Decided to play with you crazies.



Hey! Slow down!!

----------


## never

Cleaning up photos on the phone and found a couple from the truck...

----------


## nickyh

Snapped this a while ago

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just missed the 100,000km on my wife's Odyssey. Dang.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bonus points for being low on both fuel and windshield washer fluid?
Palindrome

----------


## TomcoPDR

Distance till empty matching main odometer

----------


## benyl

Missed 80,000 by 1km. So this will have to do.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Booob.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## rage2

> Booob.



with a side of STD.

----------


## benyl

Yeah. Borrowing it while I get Saran Wrap on the Tesla.

----------


## benyl

> Booob.



Later today, I should have a good one.

----------


## bjstare

My car is under 100k still, and redlines at 9k rpm. Idk how I’ll do it, but I’m gonna try and fill the entire cluster with 9s when the time comes.

----------


## benyl

BOOBS. Huh huh huh huh.

----------


## benyl

I don’t have to take pics anymore. Just screenshots.

----------


## benyl

It seems there is a 200m difference between my odometer and my all time trip meter. 





I think I’m done for a while. Haha

----------


## never

Last night was exciting...second vehicle in the fleet to hit the milestone!

----------


## ExtraSlow

that's a good one. I am impress.

----------


## never

> that's a good one. I am impress.



And on a Mercedes too...you know, those things aren't good past 100,000 km!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Savage Supercar :

----------


## never

> Last night was exciting...second vehicle in the fleet to hit the milestone!



And I found the pic of the truck...from fall last year. Wonder if it’s time for some new vehicles??

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's some legit mileage bro. Real nice.

----------


## Disoblige

> Savage Supercar :



191k on the Fit? Nice.
Don't even have 80k yet :-(

----------


## never

> 191k on the Fit? Nice.
> Don't even have 80k yet :-(



No kidding! And I’ve never even thought of that photo op. On the Fit cluster, it looks more like a date display.

- - - Updated - - -




> That's some legit mileage bro. Real nice.



Thanks...though if you move out of the city, it’s pretty easy to rack up mileage quickly!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> No kidding! And I’ve never even thought of that photo op. On the Fit cluster, it looks more like a date display.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...though if you move out of the city, it’s pretty easy to rack up mileage quickly!



True enough. Longest commute in my household is 20km/day. And I worked from home for several years.

----------


## never

> True enough. Longest commute in my household is 20km/day. And I worked from home for several years.



Until my move to a new company DT in November, just my work commute alone was 170 km/day so it added up pretty quickly! a 20 km daily commute would be sweet but then I'd have to move back to the city and that's not happening!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Until my move to a new company DT in November, just my work commute alone was 170 km/day so it added up pretty quickly! a 20 km daily commute would be sweet but then I'd have to move back to the city and that's not happening!



20km/day is my wife. Mine is 8km/day and I don't do it every weekday.

----------


## never

> 20km/day is my wife. Mine is 8km/day and I don't do it every weekday.



At 4 km each way you should be walking to work!!!! Slacker!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> At 4 km each way you should be walking to work!!!! Slacker!



Truly. I've done it, it's manageable.

----------


## speedog

In our first home in Mount Pleasant I walked every day downtown to/from work, only 3km one way. About rain was the only thing that put me on transit because rain, cold, blowing snow - no big deal. 

Then we moved 5.5km out, walked that a few times to/from downtown but found it was outside of what I considered to be a manageable walk time wise so started cycling instead and transit during the winter and rainy days. 

These days are long gone now, stopped all of that some 13 years ago.

----------


## bjstare

> True enough. Longest commute in my household is 20km/day. And I didn't work for several years.



ftfy. Too soon?

 :Devil:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ftfy. Too soon?



Painfully accurate. Although I was meeting people all over the city in those days so my weekly distance was probably higher.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Savage Supercar :
> Attachment 89256



If that don't put the dink in coinkidink!

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheated, because this is trip only, but still sweet for 
@TomcoPDR

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Cheated, because this is trip only, but still sweet for 
> @TomcoPDR



 :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## D'z Nutz

Sorry 
@TomcoPDR
 :Cry:

----------


## 4WARNED

2006 Avalanche


2013 Wrangler JKUR

These happened on the same day too, oddly enough.....

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very cool.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@TomcoPDR
 hey here's some lucky stuff. What a potato phone I have.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Very cool. 

More cool at 88 km/h.

----------


## blownz

This just reminded me of a few I have taken recently. The last one I had the average l/100km at 9.9 just before the pic and then couldn't get it back until the car was at 11112. lol

----------


## benyl

More tomco love. 

My Jalopy:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pic while driving? It's ok if CoVid mask is on while driving alone.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@max_boost
 this one's for you.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Milestone

----------


## tonytiger55

I hit 400,000km!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's awesome. I think my record was 395 or so.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Milestone



Even the temp's at 100C. You are God.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow

Pi!

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## 4WARNED

Odo and temperature

----------


## ExtraSlow

Incredible.

----------


## never

> Incredible.



But if the tach was at 7K, then it would have really been over the top!

----------


## haggis88



----------


## ExtraSlow

@TomcoPDR
 , just for you I let it idle until the transmission warmed up.

----------


## never

> @TomcoPDR
>  , just for you I let it idle until the transmission warmed up.



Dammit, you have to do a quick dusting before you post pics like that!  :Wink:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> @TomcoPDR
>  , just for you I let it idle until the transmission warmed up.



 
@ExtraSlow
 dang, it’s gettin’ hot in ‘er

----------


## D'z Nutz



----------


## ExtraSlow

Even hottah brah.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Even hottah brah.



I was keeping the temp at 88.8*F

----------


## TomcoPDR

I cringed afraid to let Beyond, mostly 
@ExtraSlow
 down not capturing the moment

----------


## ExtraSlow

I could never be dissapointed in you brother.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Missed the lucky sevens between stop lights.

----------


## TomcoPDR

You’re a god among us. First pic is for you to must die with the 4... then you finished it off with the 8 to get wealthy

----------


## ExtraSlow

I tired to get the 7777.7 so hard, but can't stop in the middle of the street you know? Plus, someone dust that damned dash.

----------


## colsankey

8s are cool too right ?

----------


## TomcoPDR

The mvp’s

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 8s are cool too right ?



That's how it's done.

----------


## littledan

In.

----------


## SKR

Hit 1.3 million today. I've only been driving it since 1.28 million though.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> 1's and 7's...
> 
> Attachment 80951



 duramax?

----------


## Graham_A_M

1,380,000 on our 95 ford F250 4x4. It has the 351 Windsor. I bought it at 1,260,000. It's our farm fuel truck. I have a pic on my computer when the odometer was at 999,999 km's all original, minus common wear items like tires, brakes and batteries (etc)
It's had an extremely tough life. It used to be an oil patch service truck. It was driven extremely hard its entire life. I bought it 15 years ago for $300 from my old workplace when I used to work in the oil service industry. I hate ford with a passion, but I have to give credit when it is due. That truck has been beyond words amazing. 

It's getting very tired though. I'll have to retire it before it gets to 1,500,000. The wiring harness needs to be replaced and it has lots of mystery sounds with the suspension no automotive mechanic can figure out. The transmission is getting very tired too, like it's shifting very hard due to wiring issues.
The cost of fuel to get this far was $188k lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'd be impressed at 380,000km!

----------


## ExtraSlow

. Photoerror.jpg

----------


## snowcat

That's been driven for 1.7 years, crazy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The pic I couldn't upload from my secret rural location Friday evening.
 
@tom
co_pdr.

----------


## Mosquito_R

Here's mine.

----------


## TomcoPDR

This is what 
@ExtraSlow
 been waiting for

----------


## SpdDmn268

I've put on more than half of its kilometers  :Frown:

----------


## TomcoPDR

Was soooo nervous




Annndddddd fail

----------


## Nufy

Managed to snap this in my truck yesterday.

----------


## 03ozwhip

First drive of the year, inside is dusty, but I hit 188888.8 MILES on the Lightning today. Running like a champ.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ody.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I came

----------


## haggis88

Call me in 100,000 more km

----------


## spikerS

:Cry:  10,000kms on my new truck already...

----------


## haggis88

> 10,000kms on my new truck already...



Look at all that green, truck must be good for the environment! Haha

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Look at all that green, truck must be good for the environment! Haha



99 problems but environment ain’t one

----------


## tha_bandit



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So close... But not really I guess.

----------


## vengie

Missed it by that much  :facepalm:  damn work phone call distraction

----------


## bjstare

> So close... But not really I guess.



ftfy

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

The '73 wagon is barely broken in...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Geeks unite!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pffftttt! Call me on March 14th...

----------


## bjstare

Here ya go, you bunch of weirdos. 



I purposely framed this wider so you can all see the miracle of a 26 year old Mercedes with no dash lights on.

----------


## buh_buh

Not staged. Bad omen?

----------


## bjstare



----------


## haggis88

> 



uh oh, gotta sell right now

----------


## 4WARNED

2016 dodge 3500 diesel crew truck

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That's amazing!! Super cool.

----------


## haggis88

~120k/yr, wild! What's it's usage?

Fuel economy is sweet too, not from a numerology perspective of course but 12/100 for a big cummins is sick

----------


## 4WARNED

> ~120k/yr, wild! What's it's usage?
> 
> Fuel economy is sweet too, not from a numerology perspective of course but 12/100 for a big cummins is sick



daily oilfield truck. all gravel roads to the plant and back each day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was mad when i missed 33333.3 recently.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I just hit 34567 this morning too.

----------


## colsankey

Am i still doing this right?

----------


## Nufy

> Am i still doing this right?



6 x 9 would be better...LOL

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Meh.

----------


## haggis88

> Meh.
> 
> Attachment 110717



naw that's shite, i should neg you for that  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But 22 - 11 = 11...

Ghey.

----------


## haggis88

> But 22 - 11 = 11...
> 
> Ghey.



I'd have poz rep if you were going 221.111 km/h

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------

